# Last View of Home



## Herman Witkam (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi all!

This is a new orchestral demo of mine. 
http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/last_view_of_home.mp3 (http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/last ... f_home.mp3) 

Thanks for listening!

Herman


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 11, 2004)

Hey Herman! That's super! I felt like I was watching "Spartacus" (this is a good thing). Nice textures and harmonies. Horns sounded great. Ambience wise, I felt overall that the mix was a little on the dry side for my taste. Perhaps a touch more reverb?

Great job Herman!


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks!

Yeah I noticed that while I was listening on a softer level, and the mix seemed to be all dry.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 11, 2004)

http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/last_view_of_home_add.rev.mp3 (http://www.herman-witkam.com/audio/last ... dd.rev.mp3)

A mix with more reverb.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 11, 2004)

Cool - seems like your site may be either down or really slow right now - I'll check in later. Very cool piece either way Herman. :D


----------



## Frederick Russ (Sep 11, 2004)

That did it! Really nice stuff Herman!


----------



## Mike M (Sep 11, 2004)

Cool piece Herman - what kind of verb did you use?

M M


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 11, 2004)

Besides from the natural Project Sam hall sound I've used the gigastudio reverb on the rest of the instruments. I apllied a master reverb in Soundforge later.


----------



## Niah (Sep 12, 2004)

The last 50 seconds really killed me, excellent composition. The sam brass sounds great. What did you used for strings?


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 13, 2004)

It's Garritan Orchestral Strings. Also I used both solo and section brass, to get a bigger sound.


----------



## Niah (Sep 13, 2004)

I thought so, it sure sounds like garritan strings. I don't particulary like their sound, it's not that they're bad it's just a matter of taste. 
Although you did a pretty good job.

It's also nice to know that sam brass section works really well with other libraries.

Mixing solo brass with brass section to get a bigger sound is really a great idea. Thanks for the tip.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Edgen (Sep 23, 2004)

Herman , 

I LIked the piece! At first, I thought... "Did he add reverb"? But, then it started to pick up a wee bit. But, that's the great thing about this too. Everything seems to be in place where it needs to be.

It kind reminds of Nyman's Gatacca score. Which I love!

/j


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 23, 2004)

I'll look into that one. Thanks for listening!


----------



## CJ (Sep 23, 2004)

I love this! Very stark Alex North type feel - I would love to see this locked to film. Moody and expressive - you've got a winner.


----------



## Mike M (Sep 23, 2004)

Herman - I actually wanted to ask - how did you approach this piece compositionally - are you applying a technique harmonically because I really like the way this works in your piece. It's in my favorites list now.

Mike


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 23, 2004)

Well, harmonically I knew I was going to write a tonal piece, with lots of brass. I wanted to let the cellos/basses create movement, and the brass triplets to accent the violins/violas. The harmonies of the vlns/vls sound much stronger because the first vlns are playing whole note trills, all that together with lots of crossfade layering, which is very important to me to get realistic results. I've been told the transission at 0:32 is like a trademark of mine, although it's not on purpose.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Sep 23, 2004)

Very nice! I really like the writing and the brass sounds great. I was wondering, are the trump runs preset patches or did you play them in. They sound real. I'm not a huge fan of the string sound and i believe a better reverb can be had , though maybe not from giga 2.5. I still feel like i want to hear a little more depth ambience wise so all sections feel like they have a little different distance


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks. The trumpet runs (piccolo & Bb) are preset patches, from Sam solo sessions. 
I've tried various reverb settings in GS2.5, but I think convolution is needed to give the neccesary depth to the strings.


----------

